# New 2011 Supersix 105



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my new Supersix:










I *love* riding this bike.

In August, I decided I wanted a new bike, then spent months looking. Finally bought a new 2011 Supersix 5 with Shimano 105 in November. Test rode both the 2011 Synapse 105 and the Supersix 105, and while both rode great, the Supersix was much more responsive, and felt much "smoother" - an ambiguous adjective, to be sure, but it's the one that immediately came to mind after riding the Supersix.

The new 105 group is great - I like the new levers and am really impressed by the shifting. Coming from a 52-42, the compact crank takes some getting used to when shifting the front ring.

I've got no complaints about the saddle (prologo):










or the brakes (Tektro):










The Shimano RS10 wheels are fine for training, and the freewheel is very quiet. 










I think the team colors look great and make the bike stand out in the crowd. The matte black option looked stealth, but I really like the white-black-green-and-blue. It's not quite the same graphics as the Liquigas team bikes, but still looks great. 










One shop I visited tried to discourage me from the Supersix - the guy said it was "harsh" and "stiff" - but I'm so glad I didn't listen to him. 

The Supersix is a great bike, and I love the way it rides. I couldn't be happier with it.

Cheers!


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Great looking bike man. You're gonna love it. Most owners love them SS. I like the paint on that bike. Very sharp!


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice! I'm looking at that same one or the SS-4 in orange.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Congrats! Great bike and great photos!


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

Congrats! Just got a SuperSix 4 myself (Orange, SRAM, see white cannondales thread). I had a Synapse 6 aluminum (2007) and oh boy the SS is just insanely more comfortable to ride. Its apparent from the first few hundred yards of riding! It also feels more stable on the downhills and when up out of the saddle. Overall I couldnt be happier. The bike just feels right (geometry helps). It fits me perfectly.

I considered the Carbon Synapse because I ride on rough roads but the bike shop told me not to worry.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sharknose said:


> Here's my new Supersix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy at the shop who discouraged you from getting a Supersix must not like earning a living. He didn't say that it wasn't the right bike for some people, he said he didn't like it b/c it was too stiff in his opinion. That would be like me going to a Chevy dealer and wanting to buy a Corvette and having the dealer say, "Oh don't buy that...it has too much horsepower." What a tool. 

Enjoy your bike--it's a looker.


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

sweet bike. Love the paint job. *starting to get the itch*


----------



## m2_boy (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice bike! Can you post a pic from the front? I'd like to see how the cables are routed from the handlebars and around the headtube. TIA.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

VERY nice!


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

m2_boy said:


> Nice bike! Can you post a pic from the front? I'd like to see how the cables are routed from the handlebars and around the headtube. TIA.


The cables are very neat and tidy. Here's the front, including my new Sigma Wireless computer mounted on the bars:










My new year's resolutions include riding this bike *a lot* during 2011.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Nice new year's resolution!


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Sweet bike:cornut: What are the new 2011 Supersix's going for?


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

bjb85runner said:


> What are the new 2011 Supersix's going for?


The list price is $2150, but I've seen them for $2000. I don't think they'll go lower than that, and when spring rolls around, they should be mighty popular at that price. 

The Supersix 4 with SRAM Rival is around $2500, if you want a SRAM drivetrain instead.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

bjb85runner said:


> Sweet bike:cornut: What are the new 2011 Supersix's going for?


The U.S. MRAPs are listed online:
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/Bikes/Road/Elite-Road/SuperSix/ (just select the model you're interested in)

Most bike shops around here (NorthEast) will go 10% lower. I'm not sure about other parts of the country.


----------



## jd7707 (Dec 18, 2010)

this the one youre talking about? just got it a week ago!


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

nice good looking bikes. congrats.


----------



## m2_boy (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi again. I got my 2011 SuperSix 5 a couple weeks ago. I noticed that when I'm putting the front wheel back on I need to spread the fork just a bit to clear the ends of the hub. It's not much...maybe 1-2mm. Two of my friends who also have SuperSix's don't have this issue. You think this is a concern?


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

Great looking bike... I just ordrered one in size 52 in the the same color which should arrive within the next 7 days. I really can't wait after seeing your photos. 

How do you rate the Tektro brakeset? I've read mixed reviews of the ones mounted on the Supersix 5.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey JD7707, what computer are you running on your bike? I am looking for a computer that has a small sized reciever on the fork, so its not as noticable....yours seems to be what im looking for.

Also, both the Blue/Green and the Orange bike look amazing!


----------



## jd7707 (Dec 18, 2010)

Its a Cateye strada wireless, i love it. Simple to use and never loses the signal. Use pliers to ziptie the sensor to the fork or it becomes loose over time.


----------



## ScotMike (Jun 19, 2011)

Would any of you guys be able to provide a link to s US seller for the SRAM Rival build - particularly the orange variant!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## ScotMike (Jun 19, 2011)

Would any of you guys be able to provide a link to s US seller for the SRAM Rival build - particularly the orange variant?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Sharknose (Aug 9, 2010)

Cannondale has a dealer locator on their website. You'll need to find the dealer closest to you, as Cannondale doesn't permit their bikes to be bought online and shipped. I've seen the Rival/Orange Supersix in my LBS and it looks really great.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

nice........very nice! All sold out in my neck of the woods in my size.


----------

